# Future advice?



## Sorani (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello, I wanted to get some advice about potentially moving to Spain permanently (I've always wanted to since I was a little kid) in the future, and this seemed like the sort of place that could give me advice. 

To preface on the important things, I'm 24 and currently approaching my third year of a BA in Spanish with history, history being a minor, and am also studying for my TEFL certificate. I spent three months recently in Albacete doing a teaching placement as part of my university course, which made me want it even more and for my third year will be spending 8 months in Águilas, Murcia, working as a teaching assistant (which gives me the chance to get a DNI number and bank account, which I need for the job). I also intend to spend the summer working, if I can, possibly in a camp or English-language school as some other students have managed. 

Basically, I plan to move there after my degree, which I'll finish in two years. My parents are moving away, and I'm not close to my family due to issues in the past, so I don't really have ties here. 

I want to teach English and want to know how realistic my plans are to move there and pursue it as a career. I'm hoping I'll have an advantage of speaking Spanish well, of having work experience and connections through Spanish people I've met and made friends with, but maybe you can tell me otherwise. Right now, Castilla-La-Mancha is tempting for me, but I know they've had issues with cutting teaching jobs. 

It's in two years time, but if there are things I can do to prepare now, then I'd like to hear them. Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Schools in Spain | Nabss Have a look thru some of the schools here and maybe make contact to see if they are looking for teachers etc - you never know and its a start???

jo xxx


----------



## Sorani (Sep 5, 2011)

jojo said:


> Have a look thru some of the schools here and maybe make contact to see if they are looking for teachers etc - you never know and its a start???
> 
> jo xxx


That's a good website, thanks! Will check it out.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing all the right things - make as many contacts as you can. Lucky you, going to Aguilas! 

I live in Andalucia where teaching English in schools has become a big priority over the past few years since many kids are destined to work in the tourist industry. There are 100 bilingual primary schools in my Province alone (Cadiz) and they all employ a native English speaker; only on contract of course, these aren't permanent jobs, but the opportunities are there.

Who knows what will happen after the elections though - all the autonomous communities are going to have to make spending cuts. But looking on the bright side from your point of view, that might mean more private language schools opening up.


----------



## Sorani (Sep 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Sounds like you're doing all the right things - make as many contacts as you can. Lucky you, going to Aguilas!
> 
> I live in Andalucia where teaching English in schools has become a big priority over the past few years since many kids are destined to work in the tourist industry. There are 100 bilingual primary schools in my Province alone (Cadiz) and they all employ a native English speaker; only on contract of course, these aren't permanent jobs, but the opportunities are there.
> 
> Who knows what will happen after the elections though - all the autonomous communities are going to have to make spending cuts. But looking on the bright side from your point of view, that might mean more private language schools opening up.


Is Águilas nice then? The British Council assigns us to schools so I only got a choice of region, I didn't get a choice of towns/cities and I've never been there before. 

I should specify, I'm not sure if it makes a difference, my preference is to places like Albacete, I liked it because it was very non-touristy and there were very few English people. I love Spain and I want to be in a place where the vast vast majority of people are Spanish. Could this make it harder for me? 

And yeah, I was in Albacete when the local elections happened, the economy has me worried that I won't be able to pursue what I'd like but I have got two years to see what happens.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorani said:


> Is Águilas nice then? The British Council assigns us to schools so I only got a choice of region, I didn't get a choice of towns/cities and I've never been there before.
> 
> I should specify, I'm not sure if it makes a difference, my preference is to places like Albacete, I liked it because it was very non-touristy and there were very few English people. I love Spain and I want to be in a place where the vast vast majority of people are Spanish. Could this make it harder for me?
> .


Águilas is one of the few places on the Med where I wouldn't mind living myself. From what I have heard it is still very Spanish and it's full of history and character as well as having wonderful beaches. 

Wherever you are though, it is not difficult to avoid the British expats and tourists if you want to; they tend to stick together! But sometimes it's nice to have a conversation in your native tongue.


----------



## Sorani (Sep 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Águilas is one of the few places on the Med where I wouldn't mind living myself. From what I have heard it is still very Spanish and it's full of history and character as well as having wonderful beaches.
> 
> Wherever you are though, it is not difficult to avoid the British expats and tourists if you want to; they tend to stick together! But sometimes it's nice to have a conversation in your native tongue.


Oh great, really looking forward to it now!

I imagine you're right, and I'll be more nostalgic about my own language if I live there in the future. I do find Spanish a very lovely, friendly sounding language as well.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorani said:


> Oh great, really looking forward to it now!
> 
> I imagine you're right, and I'll be more nostalgic about my own language if I live there in the future. I do find Spanish a very lovely, friendly sounding language as well.


It is a lovely language and I guess you must be pretty fluent by now. But you know when you've really got there - when you understand the humour. Most Spanish satire and jokes just pass me by ... so I come on this forum for a good laugh now and again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorani said:


> Hello, I wanted to get some advice about potentially moving to Spain permanently (I've always wanted to since I was a little kid) in the future, and this seemed like the sort of place that could give me advice.
> 
> To preface on the important things, I'm 24 and currently approaching my third year of a BA in Spanish with history, history being a minor, and am also studying for my TEFL certificate. I spent three months recently in Albacete doing a teaching placement as part of my university course, which made me want it even more and for my third year will be spending 8 months in Águilas, Murcia, working as a teaching assistant (which gives me the chance to get a DNI number and bank account, which I need for the job). I also intend to spend the summer working, if I can, possibly in a camp or English-language school as some other students have managed.
> 
> ...


Sorani,
I think you've got a good chance of living and working in Spain. You will be qualified, you'll have some Spanish under your belt and you've got experience not only working , but also living in Spain. 

I'm sure you realise that teaching isn't a get rich quick area, but you'll probably earn enough to get by. I'd have a look at jobs before you come out to live so at least you have an idea of what's on offer, if you're looking for academy work. Also, don't forget that Spain is not just the south coast. Galicia , Cantabria, Soria, Navarra, Madrid etc etc all deserve to be looked at.

Here are some helpful threads about teaching.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...in/88468-teaching-english-qualifications.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/83681-searching-teaching-jobs-spain.html

However, as I'm sure you know not all is good in Spain at the moment so you need to look at info here or in other places about economy , unemployment, govenment cuts etc


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorani said:


> Right now, Castilla-La-Mancha is tempting for me, but I know they've had issues with cutting teaching jobs.
> 
> It's in two years time, but if there are things I can do to prepare now, then I'd like to hear them. Thanks for any help you can give me!


BTW, the cuts in education are in the public sector, where there are few opportunities for native speakers anyway. The jobs in secondary and primary schools are for teaching assistants (although some end up taking the class, and probably even more so now the cuts are coming into place. Good experience, but not reflected in the salary of course!) at a fa fairly low pay rate, but with time to do other classes too, in the afternoons.

The main area for TEFL trained teachers are in academy teaching children and adults after school/ work or in companies teaching in multinationals.


----------



## angela1 (Nov 21, 2009)

A family member is a teacher who has just spent 2 years working as a primary teacher in Spain in a British school. The salary is not great as no doubt you will be well aware.

With your degree my understanding is that if you were a teacher you would only be as a TEFL. However, if you did a post grad in teaching which is one year, then you would be qualified to teach as a primary and nursery teacher, that is for children aged around 3-11. I'm not sure what the English term for that school is. With that qualification you would be eligible to teach at that level in the UK. I'm not sure if it would also qualify you to teach at secondary level in Spanish, you would have to check.

I have a degree in law and many years ago I thought about becoming a teacher and that was the rules then.

Good luck with your degree, I wish I could speak Spanish like you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

angela1 said:


> A family member is a teacher who has just spent 2 years working as a primary teacher in Spain in a British school. The salary is not great as no doubt you will be well aware.
> 
> With your degree my understanding is that if you were a teacher you would only be as a TEFL. *However, if you did a post grad in teaching which is one year, then you would be qualified to teach as a primary and nursery teacher, that is for children aged around 3-11*. I'm not sure what the English term for that school is. With that qualification you would be eligible to teach at that level in the UK. *I'm not sure if it would also qualify you to teach at secondary level in Spanish, you would have to check.*
> 
> ...


In order to teach in Spanish state primary schools you need to have a Bachelors in Elementary Education (_licenciado en magesterio_). To teach in Spanish state secondary schools you must now have a Masters in Secondary Education (_Master en Formacion del Profesorado_). 

If you have these degrees from a university that's not Spanish, you will have to legalize (_homologar_) the degrees and, quite possibly, have to take more classes at a local university to make your foreign degree equal to a Spanish one.


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello.

Having read this thread, I thought I would mention the fact that I'm working as a teacher in a Spanish state primary school in Navarra.

I am working as part of a joint bilingual project between the British Council and the MEC (Spanish Ministry of Education). I am paid the same as a Spanish primary school teacher, even though I am English with a British degree and PGCE.

With the current education cuts I have no idea what the future holds for the project, but it may be something you would be interested in.


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

The website for the project I talked about in my previous post is: http://www.britishcouncil.org/spain-education-bilingual-project-recruitment-info.htm


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dijiste said:


> Hello.
> 
> Having read this thread, I thought I would mention the fact that I'm working as a teacher in a Spanish state primary school in Navarra.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think there are 2 different things that are getting mixed up here and it's to do with nationality.
I think it goes like this...
One of the few ways for an American to come to Spain and work is as a teaching assistant which is not paid at the same rate as a teacher.
Through the British Council scheme a teacher with British qualifications can be employed to teach English in state primary and secondary schools and British and International schools in Spain.
Dijiste says that these teachers are paid at the same rate as Spainsh teachers in the same system.
However, teachers of other subjects, science, French, Biology, Technical Drawing etc are not qualified to teach in Spanish state schools.
So, is that right?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dijiste said:


> Hello.
> 
> Having read this thread, I thought I would mention the fact that I'm working as a teacher in a Spanish state primary school in Navarra.
> 
> ...


Dijiste
How's it going? Have you started yet?
My daughter doesn't go back until the 16th - and then it's only for an hour!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Dijiste
> How's it going? Have you started yet?
> My daughter doesn't go back until the 16th - and then it's only for an hour!


wow - even later than mine!!! they go back on the 14th - the younger one is starting 1º ESO so goes in for 2 hours, the older one in 4º ESO for an hour later in the day

come to think of it though, the bacci students here don't go back til the 16th, either

they have had something like a 13 week holiday!!!!


no proper break now til xmas - I think there are a couple of long weekends - then they get a 2 week break..........they'll all be totally exhausted by then!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I think there are 2 different things that are getting mixed up here and it's to do with nationality.
> I think it goes like this...
> One of the few ways for an American to come to Spain and work is as a teaching assistant which is not paid at the same rate as a teacher.
> Through the British Council scheme a teacher with British qualifications can be employed to teach English in state primary and secondary schools and British and International schools in Spain.
> ...


There *is* a new program for American teachers that is quite similar to the BC program. It's for folks with at least two years of teaching experience. (Math/Science/Social Studies teachers _are_ allowed to participate, mainly because of the push for bilingual education and needing _DNL_/CLIL teachers. It's a full time job, with the corresponding pay.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> There *is* a new program for American teachers that is quite similar to the BC program. It's for folks with at least two years of teaching experience. (Math/Science/Social Studies teachers _are_ allowed to participate, mainly because of the push for bilingual education and needing _DNL_/CLIL teachers. It's a full time job, with the corresponding pay.


Oh!
So maybe it's the same for BC teachers as well?
Is this a national programme do you know?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Oh!
> So maybe it's the same for BC teachers as well?
> Is this a national programme do you know?


I know some of the kids in 1º ESO at my dd's school will be doing naturales & sociales in English this year - the book list had both an english version of the textbook & a castellano version, with a note not to order either yet

I hope she's one of them - we won't know which group she's in til she goes back on Wed. - then that's 2 subjects her dad can help her with :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Oh!
> So maybe it's the same for BC teachers as well?
> Is this a national programme do you know?


I could be mistaken, but I thought the BC teachers could also be non-English specialists. 

It's a national program. Because it's a pilot program, there's just 60 teachers scattered about Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I know some of the kids in 1º ESO at my dd's school will be doing naturales & sociales in English this year - the book list had both an english version of the textbook & a castellano version, with a note not to order either yet
> 
> I hope she's one of them - we won't know which group she's in til she goes back on Wed. - then that's 2 subjects her dad can help her with :clap2:


Yes, the bilingual programme started in my daughter's school about 3 years ago, but _*there aren't any native speakers *_involved in it. As the schemes start from the first year and are implemented year by year this hasn't affected her classes. She _*did*_ have one native speaker (British) as a teaching assistant in English once, but the class teacher handled it so badly the children never got any benefit from it.
The school was successfully working with a split class system in a few subjects ie in English the class was divided into two groups to give smaller class sizes. Looks like that's all gone out of the window with the cuts, in Madrid at least.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, the bilingual programme started in my daughter's school about 3 years ago, but _*there aren't any native speakers *_involved in it. As the schemes start from the first year and are implemented year by year this hasn't affected her classes. She _*did*_ have one native speaker (British) as a teaching assistant in English once, but the class teacher handled it so badly the children never got any benefit from it.
> The school was successfully working with a split class system in a few subjects ie in English the class was divided into two groups to give smaller class sizes. Looks like that's all gone out of the window with the cuts, in Madrid at least.


yes, I'll be _very _interested to see who is teaching in english

the last time I had a discussion with the primary school teacher about this, she said that the problem was that in our area, all teachers not only have to speak castellano fluently, but also valenciano

if they are still insisting on that, I'd say that there is 0% chance of having a native speaker


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

My (Spanish) OH´s daughter is 5 1/2 years old and attends the local school in the village. The guy that teaches English (across all age levels) is far from fluent and spends a lot of each lesson on his laptop looking at the Spanish equivilant of Exchange and Mart. Her class has pupils from 5 to 8, which I find quite bizarre, to say the least. 

My OH teaches English, Spanish History/Literature and some Maths privately to local kids (up to 17) and I´m always amazed at what this guy has been teaching them. Now and again I help out with dialogue and pronounciation and I find it crazy that parents are in effect paying twice to have their children taught this and other subjects.

Despite many complaints from parents in the village, the guy still bumbles about, doing a piss-poor job, whilst there are certainly many more qualified people who could do the job and empower the kids to learn, not just sit with a lappy looking at car-porn for much of the lessons.

Don´t get me wrong, his failings ensure that my OH has students, but what is the point of filling the kids heads with guff? 

Utterly pointless.

Grrr...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yossa said:


> My (Spanish) OH´s daughter is 5 1/2 years old and attends the local school in the village. The guy that teaches English (across all age levels) is far from fluent and spends a lot of each lesson on his laptop looking at the Spanish equivilant of Exchange and Mart. Her class has pupils from 5 to 8, which I find quite bizarre, to say the least.
> 
> My OH teaches English, Spanish History/Literature and some Maths privately to local kids (up to 17) and I´m always amazed at what this guy has been teaching them. Now and again I help out with dialogue and pronounciation and I find it crazy that parents are in effect paying twice to have their children taught this and other subjects.
> 
> ...


the reason I got into the conversation with the primary head in the first place, was that, having been nominated by various unhappy (spanish) parents to see the english teacher that they were unhappy with, I discovered that she probably wouldn't have been able order a coffee, let alone hold a conversation, in English.

She wanted to discuss things with me in Spanish - but I insisted she speak English.............and she basically couldn't


she was replaced............

at another local primary school the English teacher had grown up locally, so spoke Valenciano - but was Argentinian by birth......and still had a very powerful accent........I really struggled to understand her


part of the problem is, though, that the teaching & assessment of English is structured in such a way that the kids will learn grammar & sentence structure - in more depth than any English kid in the UK - but as far as actual SPEAKING is concerned -it just isn't important


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Dijiste
> How's it going? Have you started yet?
> My daughter doesn't go back until the 16th - and then it's only for an hour!


Hi Pesky

Yes, I started last week, and the children started on Wednesday. It's really good, I definitely prefer it to teaching in the UK. Some of the kids are potentially going to be a challenge, bless 'em, though they're sweet too.

The 16th seems late - that must be secondary.


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I think there are 2 different things that are getting mixed up here and it's to do with nationality.
> I think it goes like this...
> One of the few ways for an American to come to Spain and work is as a teaching assistant which is not paid at the same rate as a teacher.
> Through the British Council scheme a teacher with British qualifications can be employed to teach English in state primary and secondary schools and British and International schools in Spain.
> ...


This is all I know from personal experience:

The BC programme I'm part of is for people who are able to get residence in Spain (without needing a visa), and allows qualified primary teachers and secondary teachers of science, history and geography (I think) to work in state schools, being paid the same rate as Spanish state school teachers.

There is another BC programme for _auxiliares de conversacion_, which I believe is open to English speakers from all English-speaking countries. As far as I know (I met some people working on this project in Madrid), they get paid less than teachers.

I gather there is also a new visiting teachers programme for qualified North Americans to teach in Spain in primary schools (not sure about secondary). One of my new friends from school has a Canadian friend who has just arrived in Navarra to work on this project. 

Good look to the OP with finding something suitable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

dijiste said:


> ...
> I gather there is also a new visiting teachers programme for qualified North Americans to teach in Spain in primary schools (not sure about secondary). One of my new friends from school has a Canadian friend who has just arrived in Navarra to work on this project.


The program is for both primary and secondary schools. 

Have a fun year! Hope all is going well - we've been seeing a lot about protests/mobilizations in Navarra recently on the news.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dijiste said:


> This is all I know from personal experience:
> 
> The BC programme I'm part of is for people who are able to get residence in Spain (without needing a visa), and allows qualified primary teachers and secondary teachers of science, history and geography (I think) to work in state schools, being paid the same rate as Spanish state school teachers.
> 
> ...


OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dijiste said:


> Hi Pesky
> 
> Yes, I started last week, and the children started on Wednesday. It's really good, I definitely prefer it to teaching in the UK. Some of the kids are potentially going to be a challenge, bless 'em, though they're sweet too.
> 
> The 16th seems late - that must be secondary.


Fiestas started today and THE day is the 14th which means that the secondary school kids in this town are among the latest in the whole of Spain to start back after the summer. Of course the teachers are there from the 1st Sept.
On the 14th the teachers in other towns are going on strike anyway and there is talk of 3 days strike a week until Aguirre goes back on her cuts, but I think she's a bit of an "Iron Lady". Let's hope it's her downfall as the Poll Tax was to her British namesake
Glad to hear you're liking it though
:focus:


----------



## dijiste (Jul 26, 2011)

halydia said:


> The program is for both primary and secondary schools.
> 
> Have a fun year! Hope all is going well - we've been seeing a lot about protests/mobilizations in Navarra recently on the news.


I know, scary stuff. I've been told it's just secondary but who knows. My contract is signed so fingers crossed should be ok for this year.

To be honest I've seen no signs of cost cutting here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dijiste said:


> To be honest I've seen no signs of cost cutting here.


Well, how would you, you've only just arrived!

Well, the cuts this year effect secondary, but there were demonstrations all over Navarra on Friday and teachers from primary and infant schools were also supporting the teachers from secondary.
The cuts last year affected salary and hours.
This year the number of class hours worked by each teacher rises, leading to less teachers being contracted and bigger classes. Also teachers are having to teach things that they are not specialised in or qualified to teach to cover for the teachers that each centre is missing. In my daughters school last year in 1º Bachillerato there was class of 20 smth and another of 36. This year, in 2º, there will only be one main class. I don't know how they're going to get them all in one room! Schools are opening with 7, 10 teachers less.

Ask your fellow teachers to explain it to you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

For those of you who read Spanish, here's an article about what we're facing in Cantabria: 

El sindicato STEC advierte de que «centenares de alumnos no tendrán maestro el lunes».


----------

